
“Why did our PageRank go down?” - MarlonPro
http://www.mattcutts.com/blog/why-did-my-pagerank-go-down/
======
ashray
Interesting. So I can go around spamming my competitors site via email posing
as if I'm looking for paid links and maybe even post them around somewhere and
then have the sites page rank go down ? That logic sounds more than a bit
flawed to me.

Basically, if I were to focus my efforts on generating distrust around my
competitors site, this would be a perfect way to go about it.

(also, there is a spam list called surbl which follows this same method and
I've had to have my site removed from their list twice due to someone else
spamming it out there.. Quite a nuisance. Now I'm REALLY worried if people can
mess with PR like this too...)

